# Hillfamilyloft Race Results



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

As I was about to PM Ace, i just thought that I would post my race results here. Many have my bloodline. I will post the good the bad and the ugly for all to see. I am flying with about 5 guys in Albuquerque and Ace in Fla.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Yesterday in ABQ they flew a AU sanctioned race to test out their clocks. It is not included as a club race, but still counts towards the AU. John McCullough just called me with results. 

My bird AU LL 1332 won with a headwind against 350 birds. John had the first 17 birds in. I will post the final results when they get them on the webpage. 

My goal is to have the first bird in the race and in all the lofts that I am flying with. Not being able to fly my own birds I have to not only assess them in the race but in each loft the fly. Some of the guys will not win a race, but I still see how they are doing in that loft.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Yesterday in ABQ they flew a AU sanctioned race to test out their clocks. It is not included as a club race, but still counts towards the AU. John McCullough just called me with results.
> 
> My bird AU LL 1332 won with a headwind against 350 birds. John had the first 17 birds in. I will post the final results when they get them on the webpage.
> 
> My goal is to have the first bird in the race and in all the lofts that I am flying with. Not being able to fly my own birds I have to not only assess them in the race but in each loft the fly. Some of the guys will not win a race, but I still see how they are doing in that loft.


Nice job with the results. I don't win too many races ether but if I'm clocking in the main group I happy. My work comes first and when I do well with a family of birds , it's ALL Pigeon and not much handler. I do take VG care of my birds but training take second place to work and family .I can't afford birds that need to be pampered. They must have good homing instinct and be a cut above the rest to make it in my loft not to mention we race in a tough Federation and our small club is at the end of the line.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

LL 1332 is a sibling to my 2nd High Points bird in the ABQ club last year. 
The sire is 7726 off a son of Ed and a daughter of Kahuna
The Dam is 1168 off my futurity winner off Kahuna and a daughter of Ed
This is currently my best new producing pair. 
In 2010 the bred 4th, 20th, and 24th top 10%-2birds
In 2011 bred 37th top 10%
2012 did not breed a team
2013 bred 3rd, 7th, 7th, 7th, 19th top 10% 2nd High points bird


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

1168 is off a son of Kahuna my futurity winner and a daughter of Ed. forgot the son part


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*I have 5 of the 7 you sent me. 51, 53, 54, 56 and 57 are still here. Our first race is next Sunday the 21st. *


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

We will see how 56 does. It is off a sibling of the bird that won today crossed with a sister of the Dam. So pretty much the same blood. 55 was the bird I would have put money on, but it is lost. They all should have a shot to do something.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Finally looking at results from last weeks race
LL 1332 was 1st 354birds at 1264 yom head wind
LL 1314 was 20th 5.45 min back

I had two more birds that were first to fliers lofts. LL1335 and LL 1317
All in all not a bad race. Not sure whether they raced this week. The weather has been bad all weekend.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

2nd Race was this weekend from 120 miles 455 birds 15 lofts. I had two in the top 10%.

LL 1345 was 25th in the race 1st to the loft 5 minutes out
LL 1332 (last weeks winner) was 27th 7 minutes out 3rd to the loft

Not sure how many of mine are flying the shorter races. I was in ABQ day of race. The weather was bad with high winds. 

The birds are flying with the New Mexico Racing Pigeon club. Results on AU page.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Because of weather our first race was bumped back to this Sunday. The birds are ready... Your birds did better in training this week and at least 3 of the 5 will make the cut. I can only send 20 A birds and 20 B birds each week. As of today I have 69 birds on my team so not all well be able to make the first race. This race will be at 119.5 miles. The birds that will have to wait till next weeks race will be starting at 146.5 miles.

We basket tomorrow night and I will post to let you know what birds of yours will be racing Sunday. At this point I would say 51, 54 and 57 will race, but because of rain and fog this morning the birds could not go down the road. For that reason they will go 23.5 miles tomorrow morning to keep them in condition and as we know anything can happen.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I have 2 of your birds in the races tomorrow. 51 in the A race and 53 in the B race.

54 was quite late in training this morning and 56 & 57 are a bit on the light side so they will have to wait for next weeks races.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

51 is off 1072 (Kahuna x 5415) and 7781 (Mark's Bird)
53 is off Buzz (Kahuna x Cutie Pie) and 784 (daughter of Ed x Charlotte)

Kahuna may have a few children and grandchildren in the race. These two should be better from 200 to 300m but they might show in the sprints. 5415, If I recall was good at shorter races. Buzz and 784 bred a 23rd at 100m 233birds and 15th at 150m 258 birds last year. 1072 was 26th 100m 411birds and 34th 100m 245birds. Keep me posted on how they do.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I look for those two to be about 5min out on the sprints. Probably in the second drop if you win the race. In the bottom of the 10% birds around 20th place. They could get you a few points. I am looking for Ace's sprinters to beat them. But, hey, its a pigeon race and you never know.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I look for those two to be about 5min out on the sprints. *Probably in the second drop if you win the race*. In the bottom of the 10% birds around 20th place. They could get you a few points. I am looking for Ace's sprinters to beat them. But, hey, its a pigeon race and you never know.


*What do you mean "If I Win The Race"*

Ok Ok I didn't win the race. Loco loft slipped a few in before me in the A race. I believe he has trained his birds to that release point of 106 miles for him. It was 119.8 for me and they have not been trained out more than 46.2 miles. 

They did well in placing,

4th *Ace In The Hole 96* - my blood
7th * Ace In The Hole 11 *- granddaughter of FM 5453 (Randy's blood) x my 5450 
8th *TCPC 5025* - son of Randy's 1266 & my 2600 (UPC 620 daughter)
9th *Ace In The Hole 51 *- sent by Randy out of our crossed bloodlines
10th *Ace In The Hole 65 *- granddaughter of FM 5453 & 5450 as well. This breeding of 5453 & 5450 is like GOLD... 
15th - *Ace 14 *- my blood
22nd -* Ace 86 *- granddaughter to 5453 & 5450
26th -* Ace 1* - son of 5415 & Randy's Kahuna


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*Wait a minute..*I forgot to tell you about the B race.

But first I want everyone to know that 5450 is also a daughter of UPC 620. 5453 I bred from Randy's stock and raced in 2008. He won a 165 mile race by 23 minutes, yes I said 165 miles by 23 minutes. The breeding of 5453 and 5450 produced 50% GOOD racers and great breeders. Sadly 5453 was lost in a loft accident in 2012. In an attempt to continue with the same type of breeding 5450 was paired to 5462. 5462 was bred by me from Randy's stock and raced in 2008. He placed 5th in the club auction race at 325 miles molting on the head and neck bad, missing his center tail feathers and his #8 primaries were less than 3/4 in. This cross of Randy's blood and mine... At least with 2 of the UPC 620 daughters is on fire.

B race

1st - *Ace In The Hole 44 *- son of 5462 (Randy's blood) & 5450 (UPC 620 daughter)

But check this out... 

2nd - *TCPC 5017 *- daughter of Randy's 1266 & my 2600 (UPC 620 daughter) and sibling to *TCPC 5025 *from the A race.

7th -* Ace In The Hole 75 *- granddaughter of 5462 & 5450


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> 51 is off 1072 (Kahuna x 5415) *and 7781 (Mark's Bird)*53 is off Buzz (Kahuna x Cutie Pie) and 784 (daughter of Ed x Charlotte)
> 
> Kahuna may have a few children and grandchildren in the race. These two should be better from 200 to 300m but they might show in the sprints. 5415, If I recall was good at shorter races. Buzz and 784 bred a 23rd at 100m 233birds and 15th at 150m 258 birds last year. 1072 was 26th 100m 411birds and 34th 100m 245birds. Keep me posted on how they do.


09 FM 7781 is off from 5462 & 5457 who's mother was 1/2 sister to UPC 620. So even though you say Mark's bird the father is out of your stock bred by me. On the other side of the ped. Kahuna is your bird 5415 is mine. 

*I'm starting to think we need to put all of your cocks with all of my hens. *

Just so everyone knows since posting this took us to page two on this thread. My race results and the information on Randy's birds is posted at the bottom of page one.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I look for those two to be about 5min out on the sprints. Probably in the second drop if you win the race. In the bottom of the 10% birds around 20th place. They could get you a few points. I am looking for Ace's sprinters to beat them. But, hey, its a pigeon race and you never know.


Congrats Mark on your first race! What I really want to know is how many minutes Ace In The Hole 51 was behind 1st place? How close was Randy's prediction?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Flapdoodle said:


> Congrats Mark on your first race! What I really want to know is how many minutes Ace In The Hole 51 was behind 1st place? How close was Randy's prediction?


*He was way off.*

96 came in solo. At least my only bird.. He was dragging 15 other birds with him that weren't mine. Then the drop of three and she was the last of the three to trap. More than 2 1/2 min. out from 96. Only 1/2 of the time he predicted.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

This weeks ABQ races results were nothing special. The weather was bad and they had to bring it back to 120 miles. I had 13 birds clock all out of the money. Not sure how many were flown etc. Frustrating when you have no control and sit back and wait for results.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I have never had overall great results at 100 miles. With 350-400 birds down wind, in my opinion, it does not tell you much about the birds. It is a mob fly and the majority of the birds come in together. Not sure what to think, when my bird wins the first one and they do not even show in the third race from the same spot or a few miles away. Seem that the true colors of the birds show from 200 on.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Flapdoodle said:


> Congrats Mark on your first race! What I really want to know is how many minutes Ace In The Hole 51 was behind 1st place? How close was Randy's prediction?


51 actually did better than I thought it would. I think the cross with Mark's bloodlines has sped my birds up a bit. The sweet spot for most of my birds is 200-300 miles. There has been a few seasons where my birds do not show until the 150 mile race and win either the 200 or 250. When I bred from Mark's 620 her birds were fast in the 100 to 200 range.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

In 09 Mark's 620 raised 6 birds that I sent to ABQ. 3 out of 6 had top 10% finishes at 125 and 150 miles. My 1266 mentioned by mark is from my 200-300 bloodline. The Kahuna blood is 250-350 mile blood. Hopefully this mix will cover all yb races.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Mark just informed me that a bird raised by me out of a pair of his that I am babysitting won the A race for him today. Not taking much of the credit here. Mark sent them to me and said to pair them together. One is off his 5415 the other off its sister 5416. I also had those two with me at one time and they crossed very well with my stock. 
ACE 51 is off his RC Cock 490 and BB Hen 489. They both flew well for him in Michigan. They bred a 4th and 8th place for me last year at 100 miles. 51 is also a Mealy bird. The pair will usually throw a BC and A Mealy. 

No word from the Albuquerque Races yet.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

The mealy bird Is #54. Her grand parents are three top racer for me form Top Gun loft and a cock Randy bred AU 07 DRO 1369 (Buzz's Perfection). Buzz's Perfection is also father to my 5462.

She was the first to trap in a 6 bird drop taking 1st through 6th place at 146 miles and a winning speed of 1712.960 YPM 

1st - *Ace 54 *bred by Randy
2nd - *TCPC 4214 *My blood
3rd - *TCPC 5017 *who was 2nd place B race last week. Randy's 1266 X My 2600
4th -* Ace 44 *who was 1st place B race last week. 5462 X 5450
5th - *TCPC 5025 *who was 8th place A race last week and sibling to 5017 
6th - *TCPC 5018 *who's father is a son of UPC 620 and is a nest mate to 2600 above. His mother is from 5453 X5450 

In the B race I had 4 on the drop taking 4th through 7th place. *Ace 51 *was the last to trap in 7th place. *Ace 56 *also came in a good time for his first race being only 6.45 to win. *Ace 57 *came in after the clock was pulled but did come home to race another day.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Congratulations on another week with great racing results.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Birds and their lineage racing for Mark. That I know are still racing
51- off 1072 (Kahuna & 5415) and 7781
53- off Buzz (son of Kahuna) and LL784 Daughter of (Ed x Charlotte)
54- Marks 490 and 489
56- LL785 (off 7726- and 1168) 50% Ed Charlotte bloodline x 1169 (Daughter of Mav x Splashy) Mav is off Kahuna and Splashy off Ed x Charlotte
57- off 1288 (Red Rose Cock-Motown Missile blood x Ed blood) x LL 797( off 1072 x 1002-Kahuna 5415 Daughter)


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

ABQ races were tough again on my birds. They flew from Holbrook at 200 miles. Birds were skunked in the A race. Very tough race with heavy losses. I have birds on the sheet but nothing up top. They did better in the B race:
LL 1317 was 7th 92 birds (Off a younger pair in the flying loft)
LL 1324 was 12th (Off Buzz and daughter of Ed and Charlotte)
The left over birds after bird limits. Speeds were faster in the B race.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

hillfamilyloft said:


> ABQ races were tough again on my birds. They flew from Holbrook at 200 miles. Birds were skunked in the A race. Very tough race with heavy losses. I have birds on the sheet but nothing up top. They did better in the B race:
> LL 1317 was 7th 92 birds (Off a younger pair in the flying loft)
> LL 1324 was 12th (Off Buzz and daughter of Ed and Charlotte)
> The left over birds after bird limits. Speeds were faster in the B race.


1324 raced today from the North West with the second ABQ club. He was in the top 20% at 73rd 5 minutes out at 100 miles. About what I would expect from a bird that has not flow but from the west on a different course. He was 1st to the loft. 
This is the club that mob flies. The winner had 108 birds in the race, Second had 80, 24th had 61. John McCullough that raced my bird had 12 in the race. 
The other club races tomorrow.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Not sure what to think about the other club results last weekend. I think I had one bird in the race. I sent both clubs around 50 birds and am down to a handful. With bird limits in the club I am not sure what I have left. I only know if they fly whether they are still around. 
LL 1325 was 23rd from 200miles 6 minutes out. The race was a blow home. 1325 was 1969ypm with the winner at 2029ypm. To put it in perspective release time was 8:00am arrival time 11:14 from 225miles.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

1325 is not a sibling of 1324 from the other club race. 
LL 1325 is off a son of Ed LL 783 and a new breeding this year crossed with a hen granddaughter of 928 that won from the same course. I expect 783 to raise me a winner as did all his brothers. They are strong and show from 200 to 300. 1325 was the 4th bird clocked in the loft and on the drop. 
My Ed bloodline is Vic Miller x Full Janssen. I have not met a son of Ed that has not raised me a top notch bird if not winners. The hen 928 was my Hachitta winner raised by another son of Ed. 
Ed is not filling every egg now so I am going to mate him with a younger hen this year and see what happens. 
1324 above was bred from a daughter of Ed.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Todays 130 mile race was good and bad. Overall in the standings, not so good. As far as in specific lofts they did well. Another Mob fly with a few fliers with 75 birds. I know know why the guys with only a few breeders want bird limits. My first bird was 50th place. The first 49 places were taken by fliers with 99, 67, and 60 birds respectively. John who flew my birds had 20 in the race. He flew two of mine finishing 1st and 2nd in the loft. My third bird in the race was first in loft for Mario who flew 15 birds at 59th. 335 birds in the race with 8 lofts.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

When analyzing the results 180/335 birds were from the east side of town. The rest were from the south west. The race was from the NW. The first SW birds was 9 minutes out. Shows the birds followed the guys 99 birds to his house first. He had 12 on the drop. thinking their might have been about 50 birds in the first group. Thinking that mob flow races may not be as much of an advantage as the races get farther.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

We had a tough race last week. We also only had 5 flyers send birds in the A race and 4 flyers send to the B race because of sick birds and fear of a tough race because of the winds and heat.

I flew the birds Randy sent in the B race. I did win the B race but it was 14 minutes before my next bird who took 11th. # 53 and 57 were in a three bird drop a few minutes later. 

#53 was 13th
#57 was 14th
#56 was 16th
#51 was 21st


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Sundays 300 mile race was better for the birds. 
LL 1332 the winner of the first race was 9th 200b 270miles 1st to the loft 4.06minutes out. 
LL 1352 34th 1st to loft

Think these might be the only birds I had in this race.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Randy's like... ya, 250 is like a sweet spot for my birds.

I sent one of his to the A race and two to the B race. First bird in the A race #51. I had a three bird drop on the B race. In trapping order, 56, 53 and my #44.

Oh, the race distance for me 250.352 miles


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*Hey Randy, let me shake your hand.

A Race,

1st place #51 - Sent by Randy
2nd place Ace 74

B Race,

A 3 bird drop
1st place #56 - Sent by Randy
2nd place = 1st. #53 - Sent by Randy
3rd place = 1st. Ace 44 - bred from my 5462 & 5450
4th Ace
5th Ace*


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

ace in the hole said:


> *Hey Randy, let me shake your hand.
> 
> A Race,
> 
> ...


Cool, I do not know if it is the birds or the handling. Most of my wins come from 200 to 300 with a 250 sweet spot. 

51 is off 1072 from Kahuna and 5415. He was 2nd at 100 miles and was top 10% or 20% in all but one race. He was crossed with Mark's 7781.

56 is off 785 (off my best pair as of late 7726 and 1168 (they bred me 1st at 100 and 12th at 300 this year)) and 1169 off my futurity winner and a daughter of Ed. 1169 and 1168 are siblings.

53 is off Buzz and a daughter of Ed.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

About the time you want to wright them off they come in. Shows you that each bird is different and will peak at different times in the season. I was talking to Mark about those special birds that show every week. I call them points birds. They will be in the top 5 in a club in high points. Those are the ones you want to found your loft and start a family after. My pair 7726 and 1168 bred me 2nd High points bird last year and have already bred LL 1332 that so far is 1st, 9th, and 27th in ABQ this year. Good to see 1169 has bred a winner also. Hens off my futurity winner Maverick can breed. If you find a good breeder try same sex siblings as breeders. The results speak for themselves. 

Kahuna is my foundation cock. All his sons breed well
1072 bred 51 - 1st, 3rd, 7th for Mark
Buzz bred 53 2nd and a 12th from 200 in ABQ this year. Buzz has bred numerous winners
Maverick breeds stellar daughter 1168 and 1169

It has taken me 10 years to get to where I feel confident in every bird I send to races. Not all will win but some will. I have reverted to breeding same sex siblings on many occasions. I would prefer race winners and high points birds, but they guys I send the birds to aren't always savvy on giving them back to me. 1072 was a race bird that I brought back to breed from. He was off the right bird and consistent in the races.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

51 just paired up with 53 last week and are building a nest. 56 found himself a girlfriend last week as well. There is your motivation. All I did was get them into condition and provide the mood lighting.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Cool, I do not know if it is the birds or the handling. Most of my wins come from 200 to 300 with a 250 sweet spot.
> 
> 51 is off 1072 from Kahuna and 5415. He was 2nd at 100 miles and was top 10% or 20% in all but one race.* He was crossed with Mark's 7781*.
> 
> ...


*AU 2009 FM 7781 *is out of 5462 and 5457. 5457 is also the mother to* First To Hatch's * IF Hall of Fame bird last year. 5462 is also the father to this years #44


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

How many birds and lofts in each race? Looks like you're killing it down there. 

What club and combine? I know a guy who lives close to your location but don't know what club he flies in. Maybe the same.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Xueoo said:


> How many birds and lofts in each race? Looks like you're killing it down there.
> 
> What club and combine? I know a guy who lives close to your location but don't know what club he flies in. Maybe the same.


We are a small club. In the A race we had 6 lofts and 61 birds. In the B race 4 lofts and 52 birds

I just received the results with West Palm Beach figured in. In the A race 175 birds and 13 lofts. I still have 1st & 2nd place by 5.07 min. In the B race 154 birds and 11 lofts. I dropped to 12th, 13th & 14th place by 4.11 min. It will be tomorrow before I get this posted on my results thread. Other than this printout all this info can be viewed on my result thread. 

Our club is the Treasure Coast RPC. The combine is the Florida East Coast Combine,


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Great results Randy..... and Mark!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*51 and 56 were on the drop*.

51 was the 6th of a seven bird drop and placed 15 in the A race.

56 was 3rd of a 5 bird drop and placed 3rd in the B race. That put him at 6th place in the combine.

All 3 of these printouts are posted.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

We had the 400 mile race in the New Mexico Club the 9th. I had two birds in on the day. LL1332 was 23rd and in the top 20% third to loft. LL 1352 was 53rd and 1st to the loft. They fly due East from Kingman AZ to ABQ. The first 130 miles is straight up hill to Flagstaff. A tough race they did not get any day birds last year. 

From time to time I will try and bring back a bird flown in ABQ or two to breed back in with my family. LL 1332 is such a bird. I will pick it up next time in ABQ. It is a sibling to my last years 2nd high points birds, that I did not get back. He had a decent race record also. Not sure where it is in points, but I figure it to be near the top. 
1st 100m 354 birds
27th 120m 455 birds
9th 270m 200 birds
23rd at 400m 148 birds


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Not sure what to think about this years season. It had its ups and downs. Sometimes not being able to fly your own birds sucks. I sent off 66 birds to three different clubs, two in NM and 7 birds to ACE in Fla. Out of those 66 birds 42 were lost before the first race. Way to many birds before opening day. 24 Birds made it to race day. Not sure how to analyze those results. I have no control over training etc. Most losses I have ever experienced but nothing I can control other than the breeding of the birds. 
Out of those 24 that flew, I compiled the following statistics.

4 different birds were Race winners
6 birds had top 10 finishes, 11 in total 6/24 at 25% for birds flown, 6/66 total for 9%
10 birds were 1st bird in the loft at least one race for 26 total. These are the hidden gems I look for. Some guys are always middle of the sheet. They have good birds but bad methods. One race I had a bird 1st in the loft 4 straight races 270m, 350m, 120m and 400m. Only scored points once, but by far the guys best bird. I study these best birds in the loft. 
I would say I had 5 or 6 of these best in the loft birds.

I feel that if I could race my birds with the best club racer my birds would obviously show better results. Mark/Ace is a good example. I sent him 7 birds. The results with Mark:

5/7 made the first race
3/7 had 1st place finishes 43%
4/7 top 10 finishes 57%
3-1st, 1-2nd, 2-3rd, 7th, and 8th

The biggest positive is that my 4 winners this year were first time winners for pairings. It brings my pairs in the loft that have produced winners to 8. I will pair 16 birds this year. 

8/16 have produced winners
12/16 have at least one bird that are winners or have produced winners

Breeders are starting to come around after 10 years.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

16 pairs this year


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Some good news and some not so good.

In our *250 mile B race *last weekend Randy's *#56 *was 4th and my *#90 *trapped at the same time @ 5th place 00.26 ToWin. 

*#53* was 15th.

*#57* came in a bit late

*#51* Did not make it back. 

It is posted on my results thread.


----------

